# My battery on my key stopped working



## derok1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I went to the Pontiac Dealer, and they told me that you can't replace the battery on your remote, you must buy a new one for 58.00 dollars can you believe that! No battery replacement? I never heard of such a thing


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You're doing better then me. I'm still using my original and have the backup in the computer drawer but was told that the key plus programming specific to my vehicle would be over 100 bucks.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

derok1 said:


> I went to the Pontiac Dealer, and they told me that you can't replace the battery on your remote, you must buy a new one for 58.00 dollars can you believe that! No battery replacement? I never heard of such a thing


Thats BS if someone put one in the first time, it can sure as hell be done again. It may not be easy, but it can be done.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

my dealer told me it is still under warrnt.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe the battery is soldered in...
Bill


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

The battery in our key fob is not replaceable as it is indeed soldered in and the whole unit must be replaced for about $100 including programing. Should get about 2 years of use out it though.


----------



## derok1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I opened the key fob and the battery is soldered in its a 2032 lithium 3V I removed the solder popped the clips that hold the battery in place put the new one in placed a silicon gasket that I cut to size one on top of the contact and one under the bottom contact to keep the battery in place then I glued the unit back together and what do you know it worked all for $2.50 cents the price of the battery 
what a rip off


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

derok1 said:


> I opened the key fob and the battery is soldered in its a 2032 lithium 3V I removed the solder popped the clips that hold the battery in place put the new one in placed a silicon gasket that I cut to size one on top of the contact and one under the bottom contact to keep the battery in place then I glued the unit back together and what do you know it worked all for $2.50 cents the price of the battery
> what a rip off


That's the kind of things you can do when you don't listen to all of the know it all's that say it can't be done. :cheers


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

derok1 said:


> I opened the key fob and the battery is soldered in its a 2032 lithium 3V I removed the solder popped the clips that hold the battery in place put the new one in placed a silicon gasket that I cut to size one on top of the contact and one under the bottom contact to keep the battery in place then I glued the unit back together and what do you know it worked all for $2.50 cents the price of the battery
> what a rip off


i removed the 2 small screws now how do you pop it open? its not budging!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

This is an OLD thread.
Here is one with pics.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/question-about-key-replacements-22364/

Larry


----------

